# Alumacraft Hull Cracks



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Really disappointed here. Boat has less than 15 hours and had the hull crack right at the front of the boat. I wish I could say I knew how. Also have the deck coating coming off. It took a month for me to have to go and pick it up and drop it off in Arkansas. I was told they'll warranty it, so I guess I'm a sitting duck for now.

Again....it's brand new!

Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Alumicraft*

I had a few stress cracks on the back welds....my boat is 12 yrs old now and still going strong. I would let them fix it for sure...dont give up on alumicraft just yet....I love mine and would buy another for sure..


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

You know, I would be OK if I had it for a while a day best it up etc. But I haven't even broken in the motor all the way yet. 

Have some other issues as well.

We shall see what they say. Miss my boat.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bought an old 2004 a while back, that thing took a real pounding in the bay and I'm not gentle on my boats at all. It was a tank, took everything and asked for more. I completely expected stress cracks and all sorts of weld failures with that old boat, never had an issue though. I wouldn't mind buying that back from the guy I sold it to honestly. Having said all that, I'd be annoyed if I had issues with a new boat like yours. The new ones seem to be more concerned with fit and finish and looking nice than the old ones, mine was ugly but it was tough.


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

if the welding machine was too hot it can make some alloys brittle, a metal guy can tell you if the welds were too hot, I'm assuming it cracked at a weld/stress point

I wouldn't worry too much right now, if it cracks again get a new one, its new. Also aluminum can be stronger where it was fixed than before the crack, I'm sure a company like Alumacraft will make it all right. 

Boats just sometimes have issues, going across the water is a lot of stress on materials, it's not like a car rolling along, a boat is always pushing and fighting along, and water can be pretty solid at speed


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Ryan H. said:


> if the welding machine was too hot it can make some alloys brittle, a metal guy can tell you if the welds were too hot, I'm assuming it cracked at a weld/stress point
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much right now, if it cracks again get a new one, its new. Also aluminum can be stronger where it was fixed than before the crack, I'm sure a company like Alumacraft will make it all right.
> 
> Boats just sometimes have issues, going across the water is a lot of stress on materials, it's not like a car rolling along, a boat is always pushing and fighting along, and water can be pretty solid at speed


Yep. Right where the keel comes to a point and meets the top deck. There's a piece of angle welded in there for support along the keel. It cracked in a "T" formation along an ugly globbed weld.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byrdmen (May 15, 2013)

Sorry to hear, hope Alumacraft makes it right.

Similar, hopefully isolated similar incident on a Ranger:

http://www.bbcboards.net/showthread.php?t=905672

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Same here. But mine isn't as bad as that. There's a scratch from driving on the rig, but in no way did I hit it hard. I wish u knew how it happened. Id honestly feel better is I knew I messed up, ya know?


----------



## SonnyR6 (Apr 10, 2012)

DonChuy said:


> Same here. But mine isn't as bad as that. There's a scratch from driving on the rig, but in no way did I hit it hard. I wish u knew how it happened. Id honestly feel better is I knew I messed up, ya know?


******* hope its not down for too long, I get my new boat in a couple weeks, you can hitch a ride on mine till yours is fixed.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

SonnyR6 said:


> ******* hope its not down for too long, I get my new boat in a couple weeks, you can hitch a ride on mine till yours is fixed.


heck ya! you going to leave a key for me


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Alumacraft is going to fix it along with some other issues. Hoping to get her back soon.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

*Donchuy*

I would take it back asap.....that's looks like pretty bad welding....


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

It was dropped off yesterday. Thankfully my father in law is awesome and took it up for me. We shall see.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Got it back. They fixed the crack and patched some areas where the deck came off. Good folks.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I have had my Alumacraft 1860 for about 10 years. No stress cracks. But problems with deck coating coming up in a couple of spots (out of warranty) and rivets on sub floor coming loose. I called them about the revits because I could not purchase them locally. They mailed me a dozen at no charge. Easy to replace. My only complaint is rough water and crossing Aransas Bay on a windy day. Otherwise a very good boat.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Txredfish said:


> I have had my Alumacraft 1860 for about 10 years. No stress cracks. But problems with deck coating coming up in a couple of spots (out of warranty) and rivets on sub floor coming loose. I called them about the revits because I could not purchase them locally. They mailed me a dozen at no charge. Easy to replace. My only complaint is rough water and crossing Aransas Bay on a windy day. Otherwise a very good boat.


Yep. Mine is band new though lol. I'm going to get seadeck soon and be done with it.


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

FYI Looks like BRP (Evinrude) bought Alumacraft.

https://boatingindustry.com/news/2018/06/28/evinrude-acquires-alumacraft-joins-new-brp-marine-group/

I have the same boat. Do you see a lot of water in he bilge after a trip? I think itâ€™s coming from the live well but Iâ€™m not sure if itâ€™s splashing or what. Took it to Toledo bend in June and left it in the water overnight without taking on any water but use the live well and a bunch pools up during a trip. Enough to have to pump out 3-4 times per trip.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes. I hesrd that too. My dealer is no longer carrying Alumacraft now too. 

Yes. Me too. It's the live well. But I have noticed that it'll take water in the bilge even if u do t use the live well, just not as much. Q


----------



## Bob Landry (Aug 23, 2014)

DonChuy said:


> Same here. But mine isn't as bad as that. There's a scratch from driving on the rig, but in no way did I hit it hard. I wish u knew how it happened. Id honestly feel better is I knew I messed up, ya know?


The horizontal crack looks like a tear in the aluminum. I don't see anything that looks like a weld there. The vertical crack is from a poorly done weld. The material looks like it as globbed on with a spoon and was laying on top of the material and pulled loose. It wasn't welded hot enough to burn into the material. Sloppy welding at any rate. What would disturb me more would be not knowing what other flaws they covered up with paint.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Bob Landry said:


> The horizontal crack looks like a tear in the aluminum. I don't see anything that looks like a weld there. The vertical crack is from a poorly done weld. The material looks like it as globbed on with a spoon and was laying on top of the material and pulled loose. It wasn't welded hot enough to burn into the material. Sloppy welding at any rate. What would disturb me more would be not knowing what other flaws they covered up with paint.


This was my concern as well. Luckily alumacraft did /does the right thing to fix it. Hoping nothing else pops up. Just really really happy to have it back.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I spoke too soon. It cracked again in the same spot they welded.

I'm really disappointed in what has happened. It took 2 months for the repair, I eventually got so tired of waiting for pickup I(FIL) drove it to Arkansas, The welding is not good, the deck is still peeling off, they didn't fix all of the items I requested, paint blending looks bad, overspray, the boat was hit at the dealer....I'm not sure what's going on, but this is not what I signed up for.

After getting on the phone with them, and much to my chagrin, I agreed to let them try and fix it again. They reassured me I'd get a like new boat and that it would be done very quickly. To me, it would have been a whole lot easier and CHEAPER to send me a new hull, but they wouldn't do it.

It would be different if the boat was old, used or abused....but it has 22 hours on it.

We will see what I get back....


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Thats pathetic.

So sorry you have to go through this with your favorite toy.


----------



## Jaysand247 (Aug 19, 2012)

Is there a lemon law for boats ? They won't stay in business doing that kind of work..


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

I heard they got bought out. Maybe that had something to do with it? 

They seem like nice folks and want to get it fixed so I'm going to just....wait and see. It sucks though, big time. 

But hey....they're throwing in a hat and a t-shirt for free....


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well you have much more patience than I do...as Grem said that is indeed pathetic and just unforgivable in my opinion.


I think I would have demanded a new hull before I would have even thought to drag it back to Arkansas, but again, you have much more patience than I do.


Hope it comes back okay but keep us informed and if it happens again, I'd suggest that you start demanding a new hull.

TH


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Just curious - where you at with this DonChuy?


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like they sent it back to the dealer yesterday. I haven't seen it yet though. I'll know more when I get home.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just thought I'd update. The welds that came back were substantially better than the ones prior. They removed the entire front Cap and welded it continuously around the corners. Much better. 

Had the boat out twice without any issues. Back to business as usual.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Great, hopefully it's finally over and you can get to enjoying your boat.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sunovabi****. I can't believe what I'm seeing. Unless I'm missing something, I looks like Alumacraft not only damaged my hull while it was at the factory for repairs, but they repaired it with some more terrible welding.

AND. I'm finding that the paint they said was totally stripped and repainted, was simply sprayed on top of the previous paint. Guess what, it's flaking off!!!.

I'm being ****** right now.

This is starting to lay out like a horror story.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Man that has to be frustrating, your third pic has a bad stop/start on the weld that would **** me off, let alone the half you know what attempt to paint the repair over. Do they not use a sub arc on these mass produced boats to show a quality weld thatâ€™s less time consuming? Hope you are able to get the issues fixed properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Thatâ€™s total BS! Good Luck getting this sorted.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ever since BRP took over, the factory/brand isn't the same!


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Now they won't respond to me. Have me some BS about not warrantying "cosmetic paint work" . This warranty department is a joke. It seems They have no clue how alumacraft makes boats or the process or any info on my boats repairs.

Disgusting.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

So after a month and a half going back and forth with Alumacraft, I got nowhere! I'm having to take it to another dealer and start this process all over again. Hoping an active dealer will have more pull in convincing them to do what's right. Replace or refund.

Im beyond angry and disappointed at Alumacraft . Im actually afraid to send it back.


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

I feel your pain. Bought a brand new 2072 Alumacraft bay boat completely rigged out. It was a good looking boat but with less than 20 hrs it started having cracks in the welds on the storage boxes as well as the deck coating coming up. I did get it sent back to the factory but when it came back the welds looked like my 6yr old granddaughter had done them and spray from the deck coating repair was all over the seats. Evidently they have no quality control. Needless to say I got things fixed up and sold the boat. Now have a TranCat and have had zero trouble and the best customer service in the world. If you are able to get out of yours give Donny a call at TranSport and he WILL take care of you!!


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I wonder what percentage of customers have serious problems with Alumacraft boats. Seems like they'd lose enough business to force a change, one way or the other. DonChuy, hate to hear you're going thru all this.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

saltwaterflyfisher said:


> I feel your pain. Bought a brand new 2072 Alumacraft bay boat completely rigged out. It was a good looking boat but with less than 20 hrs it started having cracks in the welds on the storage boxes as well as the deck coating coming up. I did get it sent back to the factory but when it came back the welds looked like my 6yr old granddaughter had done them and spray from the deck coating repair was all over the seats. Evidently they have no quality control. Needless to say I got things fixed up and sold the boat. Now have a TranCat and have had zero trouble and the best customer service in the world. If you are able to get out of yours give Donny a call at TranSport and he WILL take care of you!!


Let's not even begin on how bad the welding is!! I mean...WOW what terrible welding.

When did you buy yours?



4 Ever-Fish N said:


> I wonder what percentage of customers have serious problems with Alumacraft boats. Seems like they'd lose enough business to force a change, one way or the other. DonChuy, hate to hear you're going thru all this.


I heard there was a production run around the boat show last year that had warranty issues. I've spoken to a couple of owners that bought at the show that had to send it back. All had similar issues.

I agree though... This QC is trash. Mine came back with Overspray everywhere. Areas missed. paint prep seems to be non-existent.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

I guess things have changed with Alumacraft. I have a 18 foot center console which I purchased new in 2006. No weld problems at all. The only problem that I am having is with pop rivits coming loose on the deck that covers the main hull. I could not find the larger pop rivits and called them They sent me a bag full with no charge. No problem at all with customer service.


----------



## saltwaterflyfisher (Mar 11, 2017)

I bought mine in May of 2016. It was a 2016 model.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

At this point...I'm afraid of this boat. Way too much ugly welding (notice the aadditional splitting near the spot they damaged and repaired.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like Alumacraft is making me a new boat.....


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

At this point, do you really want another Alumacraft? 

Don’t get me wrong, my last Alumacraft was awesome. But if I’d had the issues you have, I don’t think I’d wanna own another one.


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

probably wont be any better than the one you have! I'd be looking to trade it, sell or get it bought back... My last one had issues like yours, my 13 1860 was perfect though. Something changed in production and I believe it was when BRP took ownership.


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I love my G3.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Deer30 said:


> probably wont be any better than the one you have! I'd be looking to trade it, sell or get it bought back... My last one had issues like yours, my 13 1860 was perfect though. Something changed in production and I believe it was when BRP took ownership.


This exactly. I am scared of the boat. But most of the cracks I've heard about were around the time the buyout was going on. Maybe there were just some angry employees? I don't know. Alumacraft won't talk to me.

Somehow and just my luck, both dealers that have helped me have Dropped alumacraft. I'm not going to put them on here or go into detail, but both dealers have been awesome, stand up for what's right kind of folks. Alumacraft....has not.

We shall see what they send me. If it's ****...I don't want it.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

DonChuy said:


> This exactly. I am scared of the boat. But most of the cracks I've heard about were around the time the buyout was going on. Maybe there were just some angry employees?


Wonder if they rushed to finish production of remaining inventory to include it in the sale.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

I think this is a step in the right direction. All Alumacraft boats can't be bad. Keep us posted on how this one works out. Good luck.



DonChuy said:


> Looks like Alumacraft is making me a new boat.....


----------



## TexasEtec (Nov 12, 2018)

DonChuy said:


> This exactly. I am scared of the boat. But most of the cracks I've heard about were around the time the buyout was going on. Maybe there were just some angry employees? I don't know. Alumacraft won't talk to me.
> 
> Somehow and just my luck, both dealers that have helped me have Dropped alumacraft. I'm not going to put them on here or go into detail, but both dealers have been awesome, stand up for what's right kind of folks. Alumacraft....has not.
> 
> We shall see what they send me. If it's ****...I don't want it.


You are not correct in that statement. If anyone has questions about the two dealers you are referring to I would gladly answer them. As far as the current dealer that is helping you, he is a very close dealer of mind and friend. I have personally sold a lot of of different production built Aluminum boats in my life. Aluma Craft has and will always be a quality boat. I am not here to trash other brands and I am sorry you had an issue but they are replacing the boat with a brand new one. You will not get that from many other boat companies regardless of Aluminum or fiberglass. BRP purchased Aluma Craft late last summer and only a hand full of people knew about the purchase. The people building those boats had no clue so if anyone thinks they rushed boats to get it into the sale then you are not correct. BRP is a billion dollar company and did not get there by building bad products. Again I welcome any pms or questions about the BRP Marine group and their dealers.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

TexasEtec said:


> BRP purchased Aluma Craft late last summer and only a hand full of people knew about the purchase. The people building those boats had no clue so if anyone thinks they rushed boats to get it into the sale then you are not correct.


Yeah that's not how it works, whether the worker bees know what's going on or not somebody up the chain knows and deadlines get pushed and production times squeezed. I've been there too many times in several industries and it's a repeatable pattern in many cases. Not saying that's what happened at all though, just speculation on my part as an outsider looking in. One thing for sure is that QC messed up big time on this guy's boat and he's had a long hard road to redemption even with a new boat, I think we can all agree on that.
edit: I am a huge BRP fan by the way, not knocking them at all. My speculative production rush would have been on the previous owner's side prior to finalizing the sale so as to include (or exclude) as much inventory/assets as possible so that's not even a knock on BRP.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

TexasEtec said:


> You are not correct in that statement. If anyone has questions about the two dealers you are referring to I would gladly answer them. As far as the current dealer that is helping you, he is a very close dealer of mind and friend. I have personally sold a lot of of different production built Aluminum boats in my life. Aluma Craft has and will always be a quality boat. I am not here to trash other brands and I am sorry you had an issue but they are replacing the boat with a brand new one. You will not get that from many other boat companies regardless of Aluminum or fiberglass. BRP purchased Aluma Craft late last summer and only a hand full of people knew about the purchase. The people building those boats had no clue so if anyone thinks they rushed boats to get it into the sale then you are not correct. BRP is a billion dollar company and did not get there by building bad products. Again I welcome any pms or questions about the BRP Marine group and their dealers.


I'm not here to post about why the other dealers have dropped Alumacraft. Dont care about that. I just want what I paid for. While I appreciate everyone opinions, I won't speak for anyone but myself, including the dealers. This is MY experience. And my experience with the quality of what I bought and the repairs is simply...unacceptable. My dealers have been awesome and I trust them ; there's only so much they can do.

By the time this is all said and done, I will have had my boat gone for almost 6/14 months I've owned it, Driven it to Arkansas, Driven it back/ forth to the dealer(s) 8 times all the while...paying the bill. Believe me...I'm biting my tongue here.

To be clear, I respect your opinion and stance defending the brand but what I'VE experienced has been nothing short of a disaster (and I'm being nice here). I'll leave my personal feelings, emails, photos, notes, records, etc. about this whole situation to myself because I DO still have some faith that they'll fix the issue and I am just...unlucky.

They are building me a new boat, cool. Let's see what it looks like and holds up. I still have faith.


----------



## mackeychuoke (Sep 13, 2017)

I am having the same problems bust worst... Right at the start of the tunnel on the bottom of the boat there are 2 cracks. Then found another crack on the transom about 8 inches. Contacted alumacraft and they did nothing. Very disappointed.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

mackeychuoke said:


> I am having the same problems bust worst... Right at the start of the tunnel on the bottom of the boat there are 2 cracks. Then found another crack on the transom about 8 inches. Contacted alumacraft and they did nothing. Very disappointed.


When did you buy your boat?

They won't talk to you anymore, you have to go to a dealer.

Good luck.


----------



## mackeychuoke (Sep 13, 2017)

DonChuy said:


> When did you buy your boat?
> 
> They won't talk to you anymore, you have to go to a dealer.
> 
> Good luck.


Boats etc. in la port. But they do not deal alumacrafts anymore.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

mackeychuoke said:


> Boats etc. in la port. But they do not deal alumacrafts anymore.


Nopers. I'd say find another dealer and get it to them asap.

What year is the boat?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mackeychuoke (Sep 13, 2017)

2012. Still shouldnâ€™t be happening.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

mackeychuoke said:


> 2012. Still shouldnâ€™t be happening.


That sucks. Hopefully it's an easy fix.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well. Looks like they're 3 weeks late on delivery and we are unable to get a response for the past month or so. 

We don't even know if they've started!

I'm seeing a trend here......


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well lol I know what I would do when or if you get that boat. I wouldn't even put it in the water I'd just sell it or lose some money and sell it to the dealer to resell as new.

Sorry you're going through this ****.

TH


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Trouthunter said:


> Well lol I know what I would do when or if you get that boat. I wouldn't even put it in the water I'd just sell it or lose some money and sell it to the dealer to resell as new.
> 
> Sorry you're going through this ****.
> 
> TH


I thought about that....a lot.

The boat is in finishing stages with a ship date incoming soon.

I honestly think this transition has screwed up a bunch of processes for them. As a safety/quality manager, I know the pain. It sounds like they are moving in the right direction though. They make a good boat, just not consistently.

We shall see what I get back and what they do to make it right.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe they're going over it with a fine toothed comb and 800 approval signatures before delivery because they're scared to death to turn over another bad boat.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

justletmein said:


> Maybe they're going over it with a fine toothed comb and 800 approval signatures before delivery because they're scared to death to turn over another bad boat.


I sure hope so. I truly do. I should have it back next week.


----------



## LUguy08 (May 13, 2019)

@DonChuy I am having the same issue as you are. I bought my Alumacraft AV 1860 bay boat last February and have had nothing but issue after issue. I actually bought from Marineland in Waco and they have been great trying to get everything fixed for me, but I am fed up with Alumacraft. I now have a crack at the bow of my boat in the same place yours show vertically. I haven’t hit anything and if I launch and start fishing I have to run my bilge every 10-15 minutes because so much water is getting into the boat. I’m assuming there are more cracks somewhere. I also have rivers loose at the livewell. I’ve had gauges go out and actually had the welds on the steering wheel break and caused the entire wheel to come off. I’ve had an issue with my trailer and the weld on the spare tire breaking. I am taking it back to Waco this weekend and I don’t know what to do. I bought a new boat and should not have to take it for work every few months because of poor craftsmanship. I will let you know what happens with mine as I’m speaking with the dealership owner as well. I want to get rid of this thing and get something I can trust.


----------



## LUguy08 (May 13, 2019)

Here are a couple pics of my issues. The spare has already been fixed once and it did the same thing again.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

LUguy08 said:


> Here are a couple pics of my issues. The spare has already been fixed once and it did the same thing again.


holy hell. that looks very very familiar. Its funny...same run of boats.

This make 5 boats that I know about that has had welding issues from boats purchased in Feb of 2018.

good luck brother.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Good Lord lol....man I feel for you guys but that's just awful.

TH


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

bad situation hope it works out for everyone ... I'd hate to see what the welds look like that are not visible below deck.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Quick Google search for "Alumacraft weld issues" turns up all kinds of similar issues, from 2016 to current

https://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/outdoor/alumacraft-hull-cracks-update-in-original-post/77857837

Relentless


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

DonChuy I hope this works out for you. I must say you are a man of great character and patience to not come on here and rip a product or dealer.


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

EIGHTSKATE said:


> DonChuy I hope this works out for you. I must say you are a man of great character and patience to not come on here and rip a product or dealer.


I appreciate that. My thoughts...If I ever file a suit...I'll need to be tight lipped of my documentation anyways so why blast it online? Plus... They're fixing it. Nor compensation me...but fixing it.

If it fails again...well...I can sleep at night knowing I didn't jump the gun and gave them the chance...multiple times.

I heard that it was sent back today.


----------



## dwstinge (Mar 5, 2018)

Dang I was really considering buying one of these until I read this. Scared the **** out of me. 
Any update? New boat good?

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

Update. I really dropped the ball on updating. 

End result, I had to start talks with a laywer before they did anything about it. After finding their head of customer service on social media and threatening lawsuits they eventually agreed to TALK TO ME some. Eventually I got word from my dealer that they agreed to rebuild it. They told me they didn't have to rebuild it and that basically they were doing me a favor. Since the purchase, if seems they had a lot of changes in management that don't sound to have much idea on what the business was doing it how to fix issues. 

It took them longer than expected to get it to me but it did arrive with a few minor finish issues. 

They gave me some promo stuff to make me feel better, if didn't. 

Its been great ever since I got it back. 

But getting them to do anything was a BATTLE FROM HELL. Glad it's over


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwstinge said:


> Dang I was really considering buying one of these until I read this. Scared the **** out of me.
> Any update? New boat good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


Do yourself a favor.... Shop around.

While my boat is now in good shape...I don't trust the company management to do anything right for the product or right for the customer.


----------



## dwstinge (Mar 5, 2018)

That is good to know. Thank you. I've been hesitant since reading this. Thank you

Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

So did they give you a new hull or rebuild your old one again?


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

TheGoose said:


> So did they give you a new hull or rebuild your old one again?


They built me a new one


----------



## DonChuy (Jul 17, 2012)

dwstinge said:


> That is good to know. Thank you. I've been hesitant since reading this. Thank you
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Tapatalk


No problem.

From their new Head of QA " we do a lot of things great, just not consistently. We are going to feel that"

I do believe they got this one right. The last one was pure trash.


----------

